# Back to School...



## Furryanimal (Dec 12, 2018)

[h=4]. What Was Your Favorite Subject In School?[/h]


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 12, 2018)

Girls...….still is.


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 13, 2018)

Biology


----------



## Wren (Dec 13, 2018)

Art


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 13, 2018)

history


----------



## Tommy (Dec 13, 2018)

English.
As an undergrad, I was a biology major/chemistry minor.  English (lit, writing, etc) classes were the "easy A" classes I used to pad my schedule here and there.  Ended up with an undeclared minor in English. :bigwink:


----------



## IKE (Dec 13, 2018)

In school I was always really good in math......just the basics like add, subtract, multiply, divide, fractions, decimals etc.

I never had any of that fancy stuff like algebra, trigonometry or geometry but somehow I've been able to survive for almost 69 years without them.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 13, 2018)

Music, marching band, wood shop, English.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 13, 2018)

Furryanimal said:


> *. What Was Your Favorite Subject In School?*



Miss Dickerson
She taught kindergarten thru second grade in the room next to mine

I wrote about it awhile back

(it became a story, sorry about the length)


*The Wadsworth Years*

Mrs Wadsworth was our teacher for a couple years…..actually 2 ½ years, as she stepped in when Mr Taboli made his infamous exit.
The white coats didn’t come to get him, but after the zip gun affair we never saw Mr Taboli again…our first conquest.

Mrs Wadsworth was different. 
She was old, and done with it all, but folks gathered around her and conned her out of retirement.
Turns out she’d run a concentration camp of grades six thru eight back in Milton-Freewater for centuries.
Quite the disciplinarian, as she could still wield a bamboo rod with the deftness of a samurai.
And those high top orthopedic oxfords that housed her rheumatoid ankles were nothin’ to mess with either.
She stood about five six, and weighed in at oh say 97 lbs, but still had a presence about her.
I got her to smile a couple times, but usually she wore this sour look, like she just got fed some horse shit, of which we tried.
She had what was sometimes referred to as denture face, some real jowls, kinda looked like Deputy Dawg’s gramma….and she used it to her advantage, lookin’ down on you thru her bifocals.
Eddy P, the terror of turd grade, was putty in her gnarly hands, 
and even his little brother, satan of second grade, was no match.

So things were as quiet as they could be in those two years.

We all respected her, and I even admired her, and I’d like to think she got a charge outta me,
 as she would single me out as an example for others not to follow.
When she gave me her special attention, I’d notice her neck would commence to sorta blossom into a rather deep crimson beginning at the start of her collar and creeping up to her chin. 
This aurora was gradual, and mesmerizing.

Grammar was her specialty, and diagramming sentences on the black board was what we all did,
 over and over…past participles and me became friends, as we both found our little special place in the parse tree of life.

But the second room in that school held my fond attention.
Miss Dickerson taught kindergarten thru second grade.
She had a dimpled smile that would melt me into deep daydreams of her and I.
I’d sit thru history class, fanaticizing about us goin’ campin’.
 Her lookin’ on with admiration of me building a camp fire with nothin’ but my woodsman’s prowess,
 and then skinny dippin’ and then, well things got sorta grey from there, so I’d be stuck on replay,
 filling in more details with each re-run of my boyish manliness and her absolute womanliness,
 then fog, then back to camping, swimming, fog
….sometimes we’d just lay on the bank after skinny dippin’, all naked, basking in the sun, fixated on each other’s genitals…but there was always that darn fog…….


----------



## IKE (Dec 13, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Miss Dickerson
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Speaking of hot teachers.

Back in 61' when I was eleven (I remember the year because we would practice getting under our desks in her class during the Bay of Pigs deal) I had a drop dead gorgeous, tall, buxom, twenty something blonde gal for a teacher that I can still picture in my mind to this day.....I honestly can't recall what she taught and because I spent most of my waking hours fantasising about her so I doubt very seriously that I payed enough attention to pass her class anyway.

Pheww......excuse me for a moment I'm going to step outside to cool off, for some reason reminising just made it very warm in here.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 13, 2018)

IKE said:


> I had a drop dead gorgeous, tall,* buxom*, twenty something blonde gal for a teacher



The adjective '_*buxom' *_should be brought back, and used often




IKE said:


> Pheww......excuse me for a moment I'm going to step outside to cool off, for some reason reminising just made it very warm in here.



making snow angels help

face down


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 13, 2018)

Definitely not Algebra or even some math, but regular math was fine. Definitely not Drafting either. Ended up with a "D" for the year. 

Typing and...…….my typing teacher. She was married and my Speech & Drama teacher was her husband.

Speech & Drama

All other classes were pretty much a failing grade...…...golly, did I really say that!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2018)

English, and Social studies..!!

Hated art and physics with a passion because I was useless at it 

Enjoyed music.... played Cello in our school Orchestra


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 13, 2018)

Chemistry.  We had a great teacher who was mad as a hatter.  He would have us standing on our desks singing the periodic table and make up little plays to illustrate chemical reactions.   Unfortunately, he suffered from ill health and had to retire.  We then had a series of  'supply' teachers, one of whom was great fun because he taught us about explosives.

We also had a great lab technician who had gone to 'public' school with Prince Charles.  He used to make wine in the lab preparation area and we used to drink it from test tubes.  The said lab tech. was very keen on horse racing and went on to  work for one of the UK's largest racing stables.  I changed tack and studied electrical & electronic engineering.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 13, 2018)

Geometry.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2018)

History, Social Studies, sometimes science.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 13, 2018)

Since I was taught by Nuns my favorite subject in school was Lunch !:bigwink:


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 13, 2018)

English and History


----------



## JFBev (Dec 13, 2018)

Math.  
And here's the kind of thing I still sometimes think about:  there is "non-Euclidean" geometry. 
 Well, if it's not Euclidean, why shouldn't it get its own term?  If Trigonometry is like Geometry in three dimensions and "non-Euclidean" uses a fourth, I vote that it should be renamed "Quadronomics".
Been wondering about this (well, it comes to mind occasionally) for years, but I don't know who to call 
A glimpse of the inside of my head.  nthego:


----------



## peppermint (Dec 13, 2018)

sassycakes said:


> since i was taught by nuns my favorite subject in school was lunch !:bigwink:



lol!!


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 13, 2018)

Captain Lightning-if I had your teacher I might not have dropped Chemistry.. 
Talking of hot teachers there was a History teacher at my school who could be called that.Sadly didn't teach me.Must be in her seventies now.No names.She might be a member.....


----------



## jujube (Dec 14, 2018)

I'd have to say English and Lit. It was a lot easier to fake your way through those classes than Math and Science.

Least favorite? Math tied with the three years of Latin I had to take.


----------



## peppermint (Dec 14, 2018)

It's hard to say....Years ago we went to 1 school from Kindergarten to Ninth Grade, then to High School for 3 years....

It was hard going to the High School which had many students we never met....But I was lucky, I met my husband in High School....

Anyway, I loved my Secretarial Studies....Short Hand and typing...At that time the typewriter was not electric....LOL!!!!!

I was my Teacher's pet....She recommended me to a Company when I was graduating High School....I was hired right out of school....I only took 1 week off
after Graduation....


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 14, 2018)

peppermint said:


> It's hard to say....Years ago we went to 1 school from Kindergarten to Ninth Grade, then to High School for 3 years....
> 
> It was hard going to the High School which had many students we never met....But I was lucky, I met my husband in High School....
> 
> ...



I remember the typing classes and short hand. I have to admit I enjoyed those classes, but like you I was lucky that I also met my Husband when I was in High School !


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 14, 2018)

Furryanimal said:


> *. What Was Your Favorite Subject In School?*




*English
*
Senior year
My English prof looked very much like Emily Dickinson 
Attractive in subtle ways

Not immediately fetching, but had a demure understated appeal for those 45 minutes, of which my fantasies took a good 30

Trim, but with curves unfettered by conservative attire

Her smile would lengthen those generous lips of hers 

So

Yeah

English


----------



## Pappy (Dec 15, 2018)

Recess and playing marbles in the school yard.


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Dec 15, 2018)

In grade school/high school my favorite class was art... loved it then, had a career in it, and still enjoy it today. In the great recession I lost my job at 50 years old and found myself back in school and looking for work again. As part of the web design certificate program I chose Algebra 1 & 2 were required... HATED every minute of it... my daughter had to help me get through the first class and in the middle of the second class I found work thank goodness... so many tears then. Algebra has no place in my world then or now!


----------

